
Ask HN: How do you promote your apps? - jasoncabot
So I&#x27;ve made a pretty simple app for the new Apple TV and as I&#x27;m sure most people who&#x27;ve built apps know - the discoverability is awful on the App Store, with the Apple TV being even worse!<p>It seems to be the usual - if you get featured in an Apple list then great, otherwise not<p>How do you go about getting people to know about and try your apps?
======
cdvonstinkpot
I really don't know, but Fiverr comes to mind. Again, I don't know how well it
works, but there are lots of people there saying they'll send you targeted
website traffic for $5.

[https://www.fiverr.com/search/gigs?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search_in=...](https://www.fiverr.com/search/gigs?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search_in=everywhere&source=top-
bar&locale=en&query=targeted+website+traffic&page=1&layout=auto)

~~~
jasoncabot
So that seems unethical (and against Apple's terms and conditions!)

I was wondering more about how you get people to know your app exists on the
store. Does advertising actually work?

